

Gamification in Corporate Learning - DarioDoc
http://www.docebo.com/2014/03/31/gamification-corporate-learning/

======
sternomastoid
Very interessing post. I used Docebo LMS many times and I got success in the
training of my employees, also thanks to the GAMIFICATION app.

